# Export to Google+?



## rhynetc (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone know of an export plugin that facilitates export directly to Google+?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeffrey Friedl's PicasaWeb Plug-in is probably the closest you'll get at the moment. According to Jeffrey's FAQ there is no API yet available for a direct Google+ upload. However, according to Google, any Picasaweb photos are automatically made available to your Google+ account....and that seems to be true as I've just tried it and sure enough my old PicasaWeb photos do show up if I login to my Google+ account.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, all your Google+ images end up in Picasa Web as the repository, anyhow. My Android camera uploads them there regularly as I shoot with it.

Jeffrey's plugin is, as usual, an excellent one.


Don


----------



## clee01l (Mar 4, 2013)

FWIW, Google+ and PicasaWeb are one and the same.  I use Jeffrey's plugin routinely.  For me it is a quick trip from LR to my GoogleTV's Photos App.


----------

